# Black Piano Swirls



## the_big_1 (May 29, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have just purchased a 2015 C63s.
All is perfect apart from the centre console, gloss black piano trim is swirled!!!
What can I use to remove them and not dull the shine etc.


Cheers!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Something with a very fine cut maybe like dodos micro prime, go very easy tho!!!
If you can try in a inconspicuous area first. 

Super car btw I bet you can't stop giving it a rev for that sound! 

Gonz.


----------



## the_big_1 (May 29, 2008)

\have you herd of Novus, US seem to be big on it or would SRP do it??


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I haven't mate and TBH I have never tackled a swirly dash, SRP might hide them slightly just make sure you use something really soft to apply coz I'm betting it's going to mark very easily. 

Gonz.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

I've used Meguiars PlastX on my piano black Audi trim with decent enough results.


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

wrapped mine in carbon fibre as the swirls were in when i collected it from new- dealer prep.....Told them not to touch my last new one and i spent 2 days taking factory swirls out of the bodywork.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Zaino plastic magic is excellent on black gloss finish:thumb: but be very careful when cleaning it as it is super soft, so a good MF cloth is definitely needed :thumb:


----------



## ash7jar (Feb 5, 2010)

I have this in my Bmw 3 series, and I use autoglym SRP with a microfibre works fine


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd use a glaze. Poorboys black hole. Less dust than the rest


----------



## the_big_1 (May 29, 2008)

I might give SRP a go at the weekend. See if it clears them.

Or if anyone has a sure thing, tried and tested on interior black piano trim.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Did this a few times on the Piano black Mini interior bits, the plastic was VERY soft. Blackhole was superb! Only a glaze but still enough to correct everything (more likely from the pad) although as been said before, gently does it.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Prima Amigo, lovely glossy glaze, I use it on my piano black dash on the MINI


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Zaino again used it on my c class black gloss centre console


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi guys. Has anyone tried AF Tripple?


----------



## ash7jar (Feb 5, 2010)

not yet but I would think anything with fillers in it would work


----------



## floopsy (Dec 31, 2007)

good advice here, Thanks!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

chongo said:


> Zaino again used it on my c class black gloss centre console


How did you apply it Mick?

Ta

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi mate:wave:

I just use to use a short pile MF cloth and just a tiny bit of it, rub softly in straight lines with very little pressure (depending how bad they are) then just work it till it starts to thin out then remove with a thicker soft cloth :thumb:

Some peeps have use 205 but Ave never tried that. You only need a bit mate and best to use a cloth instead of a foam :thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thinking of trying z4.
Found blackfire gep better than Maguires plastic restorer. 
Gloss levels are fine but want to get rid of a deeper...dealership installed scratch.( If I could only prove they inflicted it)

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Mate you might struggle with the deepest scratches with Zaino stuff but you can only give it a try mate. Good luck if you can prove it was them..


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'll have to live with it,gep has masked it to a point....but still 😞

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------

